# ENGLISHNESS in Prog (or psych/pop)



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Think up examples.
You really gotta put on your thinking-caps for this one.


(Allow me to clarify: I don't mean tracks that may mention a peculiar Englishisms like "bubble and squeak" or "spotted dick". I mean tracks that effuse the relaxed English lifestyle - often of the countryside....etc. I think you know what I mean.)




......
Jethro Tull -Hunting Girl (Brits really into spankings)
-Biggles (Thick as a Brick)

WILD TURKEY - The Dulwich Fox

MARILLION -Chelsea Monday - Garden Party

GILES,GILES & FRIPP - basically the entire lp!

Steve Hackett - Carry on up the Vicarage

Dukes of Stratosphere - Mole from the Ministry


KINKS - Ray being possibly the greatest purveyor of this fondness for Britain-past . "Preservation" lps,

Genesis - Harold The Barrel

Beatles - benefit of Mr Kite

Bonzos (quintessentially English) - Hail Brittania, Hunting Tigers,Equestrian Statue


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

ex Van der Graf - Fairhazel Gardens

Lancaster - Skinningrove Bay

Billy Nichols - Portabello Road

Roy Harper - one of these days in England


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Jethro Tull -Hunting Girl (Brits really into spankings)


No, that's just Ian Anderson and Tory MPs. The rest of us are into clean stuff like Pacman.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Genesis - Dancing with the moonlit knight.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes!

....
"For Absent Friends" always somehow struck me as being particularly English.


.....
Stackridge harkens back to gentle times long gone. (But I cannot think of a specific track)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Pretty much goes without saying. Looking for Englishness in prog is like trying to taste cherries in cherry pie. No effort necessary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

Grantchester Meadows

Pink Floyd


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Pretty much goes without saying. Looking for Englishness in prog is like trying to taste cherries in cherry pie. No effort necessary.


I think I agree. Even because a lot of prog removed the bluesy american side of the music that is present in american rock. Anyway for the gentle side of prog I think Canterbury has probably the best things in the genre. I'm thinking especially of Hatfield and the north, Caravan, Kevin Ayers, certain things of and with Robert Wyatt, that kind of stuff.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You can't get any more English than Ayers, Wyatt, or Richard Sinclair.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Yes!
> 
> ....
> "For Absent Friends" always somehow struck me as being particularly English.
> ...


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Pretty much goes without saying. Looking for Englishness in prog is like trying to taste cherries in cherry pie. No effort necessary.


Yes, goes without saying. But some of the best bands, Crimson, Soft Machine, Jethro Tull, were deeply, genetically infused with the blues and jazz.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tull never sounded very jazzy to my ears. And they abandoned the blues early on.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Pretty much goes without saying. Looking for Englishness in prog is like trying to taste cherries in cherry pie. No effort necessary.


Effort IS necessary.

You miss the point of my thread: I'm looking for SPECIFIC TRACKS which evoke that milieu.

...........
Strawbs -Just a Collection of Antiques & Curios
-Canon Dale (just love this song!)

Steward - Soho


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Tull never sounded very jazzy to my ears. And they abandoned the blues early on.


Anderson's flute playing never stopped sounding like Roland Kirk though, did it?  (Well, okay, sometimes it did).

I take your point though. My statement probably just reflects that I lost all but intermittent interest in Tull after the 70s.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Effort IS necessary.
> 
> You miss the point of my thread: I'm looking for SPECIFIC TRACKS which evoke that milieu.


Just about everything Genesis recorded before they went pop. And most of Tull.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Specific, Jimmy.

....
Tull -heavy horses


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Pretty much the entire album. Garden Shed, by the band England.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Every specific track on Quadrophenia and The Final Cut


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Psalm (Roxy Music)


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

England? Is that in London?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tulse said:


> England? Is that in London?


https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_(Arkansas)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

John Pantry - Pitsea pub

Tea Company - come and have some tea with us

Tropical Fishtank -umbrella men

Greenslade - bedside manners are extra


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

A Mongol in Your Mirror


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------

